# Error 1603 while installing SWAT-4!



## aditya1987 (May 25, 2006)

Hello friends!!!

When I try to install SWAT-4 it gives me a error 1630 after about 10% of installtion when the file engine.dll is being copied.

Please help me what should I do? I have just bought the game today.


----------



## wizrulz (May 25, 2006)

1 question dude....IS it original or pirated???


----------



## aditya1987 (May 26, 2006)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> 1 question dude....IS it original or pirated???




Hey man it is 100% orignal!!!!!!


----------



## ionicsachin (May 26, 2006)

Is it 1630 or 1603?
If it is 1603 than check this out:-
*consumer.installshield.com/kb.asp?id=Q111019

Consumer.installshield is a highly useful website


----------



## Darthvader (May 26, 2006)

exactly wat messaage is it showing along with  the error?


----------



## aditya1987 (May 27, 2006)

ionicsachin said:
			
		

> Is it 1630 or 1603?
> If it is 1603 than check this out:-
> *consumer.installshield.com/kb.asp?id=Q111019
> 
> Consumer.installshield is a highly useful website



I tried this but same error!! 

Please help me!!


----------



## wizrulz (May 27, 2006)

y not get the CD replaced if it new adn if its not new then try instaling game on friedns computer to check if same problem persist


----------



## ionicsachin (May 27, 2006)

Definitely man it is the engine.dll that is on the corrupted part of the disc. Try to get it replaced. If you got an original CD KEY I feel it no wrong to use it in pirated CD. So you can get the pirated CD and use it.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (May 28, 2006)

While having an orignal game certainly gives you the right to have a back-up of the game, what I feel is that if the game is original, why don't you go and ask for a replacement? Obviously you are entitled to one if your copy is corrupted and defective in any way.

From what I know, this error is faced when you use a pirated copy of the game.


----------



## wizrulz (May 28, 2006)

ctrl_alt_del said:
			
		

> While having an orignal game certainly gives you the right to have a back-up of the game, what I feel is that if the game is original, why don't you go and ask for a replacement? Obviously you are entitled to one if your copy is corrupted and defective in any way.
> 
> *From what I know, this error is faced when you use a pirated copy of the game.*



Thats true.....usually company check the cds for errors and then only ship them out as its reputation is at stake...adn very few have errors and if any they replace it for free...so i asked in 1st post abt the cd being OG


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (May 28, 2006)

True...and if the game is infact original legit copy, then the best solution is to get the dealer to replace it.


----------

